# Harley Quinn: Schauspielerin Margot Robbie produziert Spin-Off-Film



## Icetii (16. September 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Harley Quinn: Schauspielerin Margot Robbie produziert Spin-Off-Film* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Harley Quinn: Schauspielerin Margot Robbie produziert Spin-Off-Film


----------



## stevem (16. September 2016)

Oh gott bitte nicht, kein Spin Off Film von diesen Suicide Squad Film MIST! Alleine schon die Charaktere werden in dem Film total verunstaltet allen voran der Joker (einfach nur lächerlich) und Harley Quinn! Die Entwickler hätten sich mal besser bei den Charakteren an die Spielreihe Batman: Arkham halten solln, den dort werden die Charaktere sehr gut dargestellt.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (16. September 2016)

stevem schrieb:


> Alleine schon die Charaktere werden in dem Film total verunstaltet allen voran der Joker (einfach nur lächerlich) und Harley Quinn!



Der Joker ist genau so wie er in den Suicide Squad Comics dargestellt wird


----------



## Worrel (17. September 2016)

Also ich finde dieses "Schulmädchen" Konzept von Harley Quinn deutlich schlechter als das ursprüngliche aus den Cartoons:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stevem (17. September 2016)

SergeantSchmidt schrieb:


> Der Joker ist genau so wie er in den Suicide Squad Comics dargestellt wird



Achso ? Naja die Comics kenne ich nicht, dennoch gefällt mir der Joker überhaupt nicht!


----------



## archwizard80 (18. September 2016)

Der Roman heisst Bad Monkeys. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bad_Monkeys

Bad Monkey (von dem ich dachte, dass er gemeint ist), ist ein anderer Roman: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bad_Monkey_(novel)


----------

